# Gulp Shrimp for Mingo bait?



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I was sitting here wondering about a good tough bait for Mingo other than squid? The one thought that popped into my mind was Gulp Shrimp. They seem to hang in there pretty good with Red Fish and Trout. Has anyone ever tried them bottom fishing offshore? I've taken them out several times but I keep forgetting to try them to see how it goes.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

We normally have some on the boat all the time and have thought about trying it also.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Let us know if it works. I have seen also that they make gulp chum depending on size of the chunks I don't see why triggers would not peck at it as well. Heck they peck at the weights.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Kim they do work but nothing like squid or fresh cut strips plus you can usually catch your own bait and save all that money .We have used the shrimp and the very small swimming tail ones and they do work but the first white snapper just wrecks them and the last about as long as bait.


----------



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

I know y'all are gonna think I'm crazy but we cut up small chunks of deer liver and kill mingo and triggerfish. Plus you can catch 2 or 3 before you have to re- bait the hook. We just save the livers throughout hunting season, thaw' em out and its on!:yes:


----------



## 321953 (Oct 4, 2012)

*Tried Um*

Had some 4 inch gulp shrimp on board...caught some snapper(with lead head jig), but wasn't too good on Beeliners or whites. However, I have done well on small sponges/cloth soaked in a gallon bag with cut squid. Found this out after cutting the tip out of an orange glove that I couldn't get the hook out after removing a fish. We caught several Beeliners on that piece which gave me the idea to try it further.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Squid juice lures


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Everything in salt water likes shrimp. I have caught some big snaps and grouper on big live shrimp.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I've done it. Worked OK but not any better than cut bait and costs more. You would think they would stay on the hook pretty good but the fish can still get them off.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

NorthernMackeral or spanish mckeral salted filets.....


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Did well the other day on cut minheaden.


----------

